# Was mache ich falsch Bergaufwärts



## Aldi1979 (9. April 2017)

Hallo vielleicht hat jemand für mich einen guten Rat.
Ich habe ein 29er Fully wenn es steil Bergauf geht (und loser Untergrund ist )hebt sich das Vorderrad an wenn ich das Gewicht nach vorn verlagere dreht das Hinterrad durch.
Wo liegt der Fehler.


----------



## PurpleSunrise (9. April 2017)

Du musst einfach nur den richtigen Punkt finden, und mit der Tretkraft herumexperimentieren. Von beidem die richtige Dosis und es klappt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Apollon (9. April 2017)

Einer der schwierigsten Momente auf einer Mtb Tour.
Die Sache erfordert ein wenig Übung, Erfahrung und einiges an Kraft. Rutsche mit dem Hintern bis ganz vorne auf die Sattelspitze. Rutsche so weit, dass du den Sattel gerade noch berührst. Nun wird dein Körpergewicht fast ausschließlich durch die Kraft der Beine getragen - kaum Druck mit dem Hintern auf die Sattelspitze ausüben. Jetzt kommt der anstrengende Part: In dieser Position in die Kurbel treten. Kein zu dicker Gang, auch nicht zu hohe Trittfrequenz. Irgendein bequemes Mittelding. Wichtig ist die Gleichmäßigkeit des Tritts, damit das Hinterrad nicht durchdreht. Also nicht wild den Körper mit dem Tritt bewegen. Oberkörper und Becken sollen eher ruhig bleiben und hauptsächlich die Beine sich bewegen. 
Wenn du irgendwann gut genug bist, ganz vom Sattel rutschen und sich so positionieren, dass sich die Sattelspitze zwischen den Lendengrübchen gegen das Steißbein drückt. Aber auch hier gilt: immer im Kontakt mit der Sattelspitze bleiben! In dieser leicht gehockten Position kraftvoll und gleichmäßig zu treten erfordert einiges an Kraft und Übung.

Hoffe das hilft dir. Beste Grüße


----------



## Aldi1979 (9. April 2017)

Danke für die bisherigen Antworten also wenn ich es richtig verstehe sollte das Gewicht möglichst mittig auf das Rad gebracht werden.


----------



## burki111 (9. April 2017)

Mei, es hängt doch massiv von der Geometrie des Rades und des Körpers ab.
Bei jedem meiner aktuell drei MTBs habe ich eine leicht unterschiedliche Sitzposition, d.h. es hilft nur ausprobieren.
Zudem sollte man auch (bei dem durchdrehenden Hinterrad) nicht den Luftdruck, den Reifen und auch den Dämpfer außer acht lassen.

Ansonsten: Bei aufsteigenden Vorderrad auf dieses Druck ausüben, aber den Schwerpunkt nicht nach vorne verlagern.


----------



## Apollon (9. April 2017)

Aldi1979 schrieb:


> Danke für die bisherigen Antworten also wenn ich es richtig verstehe sollte das Gewicht möglichst mittig auf das Rad gebracht werden.



Genau, im Prinzip suchst du mit der Verlagerung des Gewichtes den Sweetspot zwischen Traktion des Hinterrades und dem Abheben des Vorderrades. Also natürlich nur soweit auf dem Sattel nach vorne rutschen wie erforderlich, Traktion gegeben ist und das Vorderrad gerade so nicht abhebt. 
Hier wird es kurz erklärt:


----------



## nightwolf (9. April 2017)

Bei der Bergfahrerin im Video siehst Du schoen, dass sie den Lenker tiefer als den Sattel hat. 
Es scheint bei vielen in Vergessenheit geraten zu sein, aber wenn man nicht nur bergab faehrt, dann ist das von Vorteil  

Das war keine Mode aus den 1990ern, wie viele glauben, nein ... physikalische Gesetze erfordern das


----------



## Aldi1979 (9. April 2017)

Jetzt habe ich es verstanden Danke an alle für die vielen Antworten und dem kleinen Film werde ich gleich mal ausprobieren bei dem schönen Wetter Danke nochmals und einen schönen Sonntag


----------



## Sven12345 (10. April 2017)

Also wenn das Hinterrad durchdreht, und gleichzeitig das Vorderrad (gerade noch nicht) hoch geht, dann hast du den "sweet spot" gefunden, wo du maximales Gewicht + Traktion am Hinterrad hast.
Kommst du dann noch nicht hoch, dann hilft nur ein Reifen mir mehr Profil und weniger Luftdruck (Baron oder Magic Mary oder sowas...)


----------



## meontalk (11. April 2017)

Du musst einfach nur den richtigen Punkt finden, und mit der Tretkraft herumexperimentieren. Von beidem die richtige Dosis und es klappt.


----------



## Basti138 (12. April 2017)

Es ist jeder Berg anders.
Manche schafft man ohne Anlauf.
Manche sind technisch zu steil, so dass man sie nur mit kräftig Anlauf schafft.
Oft ists ne Mischung aus beidem - der Berg wird oben steiler.
Wenn das Bike steigt, oder durchdreht, hast du das Maximale erreicht.
Du kannst noch was rausholen mit Übung, Technik, Gleichgewicht. Luftdruck stark verringern. Guten Hinterreifen, zum beispiel Hans Dampf 2.35.

Probier mal:
Zwei Gänge schneller schalten und nochmal probieren.
Wenn das Hinterrad durchdreht, einfach weiterkurbeln, volle Power, das fängt sich wieder. 
Schneller anfaren. Mehr Kraft geben.
Immer wieder mal üben, irgendwann klappt das, was du heute für unmöglich hältst 
Übe mal kurze steile Stücke, die du am Schluss mit nem kurzen Wheelie abschliesst - das ist genau der Punkt.
Du brauchst auch Kraft/Kondition dazu.
Wheelies üben und wenns nur ein paar Meter sind.

Dämpfer:
Druckstufe voll auf, Zugstufe langsam einstellen. Das Bike "saugt" sich so am Boden fest.


Den Berg langsam anfahren, den richtigen Gang vorher schon drin haben und genau im richtigen Zeitpunkt kurbelst du, was du kannst, das kleine Stück gibst du alles


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## adrenochrom (12. April 2017)

Aldi1979 schrieb:


> Bergauf


nur mit lift


----------



## --- (13. April 2017)

Aldi1979 schrieb:


> Hallo vielleicht hat jemand für mich einen guten Rat.
> Ich habe ein 29er Fully wenn es steil Bergauf geht (und loser Untergrund ist )hebt sich das Vorderrad an wenn ich das Gewicht nach vorn verlagere dreht das Hinterrad durch.
> Wo liegt der Fehler.


Ist aber kein E-Bike, oder?


----------



## Aldi1979 (13. April 2017)

Lift ist leider keiner vorhanden.
Ich muss mein Fahrrad mit Muskelkraft bewegen


----------



## adrenochrom (13. April 2017)




----------



## ghostmuc (13. April 2017)

Aldi1979 schrieb:


> Lift ist leider keiner vorhanden.
> Ich muss mein Fahrrad mit Muskelkraft bewegen


 Hab den Zusammenhang zwischen Fahrrad und Lift auch nie verstanden


----------



## Belchenradler (13. April 2017)

zu den bereits o.g. Bergauftipps möchte ich, neben einer tiefen Körperhaltung, noch einen Klassiker hinzufügen: Immer da hinschauen, wo man auch hinfahren möchte! Sprich auch bergauf nicht auf's Vorderrad starren, sondern zu einem weiter entfernten Punkt bergauf, wo man hin möchte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cschaeff (13. April 2017)

möchte auch einen Klassiker hinzufügen: 26" - so eine tiefe Front hilft bergauf schon ganz gut...


----------



## Oldie-Paul (13. April 2017)

adrenochrom schrieb:


>


#12   fading memory?


----------



## --- (13. April 2017)

Check ich nicht. Also man geht doch automatisch in eine andere Körperhaltung wenn das Vorrderrad hochkommt oder das Hinterrad keinen Grip hat. Das balanciert man doch automatisch richtig aus. Nicht?
Man sollte halt schon erkennen wenn es nicht mehr weitergeht. Irgendwo und irgendwie ist da halt auch mal die Grenze überschritten. Extrem steil und extrem loser Untergrund passen halt nicht zusammen wenn man ohne Schwung anfährt.


----------



## adrenochrom (13. April 2017)

kein asr?


----------



## Basti138 (14. April 2017)

> Man sollte halt schon erkennen wenn es nicht mehr weitergeht. Irgendwo und irgendwie ist da halt auch mal die Grenze überschritten. Extrem steil und extrem loser Untergrund passen halt nicht zusammen wenn man ohne Schwung anfährt.


Weiter, Vollgas, Drehzahl Junge, Drehzaaaaahl !!


----------



## KervyN (18. April 2017)

Ich bin zwar mit nem 26er unterwegs, aber sollte auch bei nem 29er gehen.
Gibt bei uns eine Rampe die ~18% hat. 
Sattelspitze in die Kimme, Gebiss fast am Lenker, leichter Gang und langsam kurbeln. Bin bis jetzt immer die 200m lange Rampe hochgekommen, auch wenn ich oben fast kotze


----------



## Basti138 (18. April 2017)

18 prozent? Süß


----------



## scratch_a (18. April 2017)

Ja, ab 25% wird es interessant


----------



## Basti138 (18. April 2017)

Ab 100% => 45 Grad und aber auch nur mit losem Geröll und Wurzeln


----------



## scratch_a (19. April 2017)

Basti138 schrieb:


> Ab 100% => 45 Grad und aber auch nur mit losem Geröll und Wurzeln



Willst uns aber nicht erzählen, dass du das bergauf schaffst?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KervyN (19. April 2017)

Basti138 schrieb:


> 18 prozent? Süß


Ich kann ja hier auch nur angeben was ich über openstreetmap rausbekomme. In keinem Tracker kann man die Steigung von einem Streckenabschnitt ablesen.
Am steilste Teil in dem Anstieg hier bei uns konnte ich aus runtastic folgende Werte auslesen:
143m/5,82km -> 153m/5,85km. Sind jetzt nach Adam Riese 33% Steigung auf 30m und das am Ende der Arschl***rampe. Ich fühle mich da schon sehr gut da hoch zu kommen.

Wenn du natürlich die Aiger Nordwand mit deinem Rad hochkommst, während dir ne Lawine entgegen kommt, freut mich das für dich. Ist halt Kottenforst, da gibts zwischendrin vielleicht irgendwo mal 2-3hm die auf 100% kommen, aber da fahr ich auch nicht hoch. Nichtmal mit Anlauf.


----------



## MrMapei (19. April 2017)

scratch_a schrieb:


> Willst uns aber nicht erzählen, dass du das bergauf schaffst?


Warum soll er das denn nicht schaffen?


----------



## nightwolf (19. April 2017)

scratch_a schrieb:


> Willst uns aber nicht erzählen, dass du das bergauf schaffst?


Hat nen 26er. Mit sowas ging das noch. Ist aber out. Macht man nicht mehr


----------



## KervyN (19. April 2017)

Ich mag mein 26er


----------



## Hammer-Ali (19. April 2017)

Ist natürlich neben der Fahrtechnik auch ne Frage des Materials. 
Eine absenkbare Gabel beispielsweise kann da ungemein helfen.
Ein tief montierter Lenker ebenfalls.
Ein etwas längerer Vorbau sorgt dafür daß man besser das Gewicht aufs Vorderrad bringen kann.


----------



## Basti138 (19. April 2017)

KervyN schrieb:


> Ich mag mein 26er


ich auch 

Da gibts doch oft unter Autobahnbrücken die Schrägen 
Ich muss aber dazusagen, dass ich die im 30 Gradwinkel fahre und mich anschliessend nicht runtertraue, weil mir das Vorderrad wegrutscht  Das ist dann oft so, dass man rückwärts runterlatschen muss, dass man nicht ausrutscht.

Es gehen auch Stücke steiler als 45 Grad, nur halt weniger lang...


----------



## scratch_a (19. April 2017)

MrMapei schrieb:


> Warum soll er das denn nicht schaffen?



Auch wenn 100% "nur" 45° sind, nimmt man das wenn man oben steht schon annähernd als senkrecht wahr (wurde mir zumindest so erklärt).

Selbst wenn es so steile Asphaltstraßen geben würde (steilste laut Wiki ist die Baldwin Street mit 35% an der steilsten Stelle, insgesamt ca. 30% im Mittel), kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, dass man wirklich viele Meter über 35% treten kann. Paar wenige Meter mit genügend Schwung kommt man schon rauf, aber sobald man treten muss, ist es doch dann vorbei. Siehe auch folgendes Thema: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/maximale-steigung.25961/

Lasse mich gerne vom Gegenteil überzeugen, dass man auch mehrere Meter über 35% treten kann (ich schaff es definitiv nicht)


----------



## Hammer-Ali (19. April 2017)

Für mich macht es ab einer bestimmten Steigung eh auch keinen Sinn mehr zu fahren. Dann, wenn ich nämlich schiebend genauso schnell oder gar schneller bin.
Und das passiert lange vor 35°


----------



## KervyN (19. April 2017)

Hammer-Ali schrieb:


> Für mich macht es ab einer bestimmten Steigung eh auch keinen Sinn mehr zu fahren. Dann, wenn ich nämlich schiebend genauso schnell oder gar schneller bin.



Ich habe festgestellt, dass radeln, auch wenn es langsamer als schieben ist, weniger anstrengend als schieben ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MrMapei (19. April 2017)

scratch_a schrieb:


> Lasse mich gerne vom Gegenteil überzeugen, dass man auch mehrere Meter über 35% treten kann (ich schaff es definitiv nicht)


Ich schaffe es auch nicht, aber @Basti138 kann das.


----------



## Dr.Knochenhart (19. April 2017)

scratch_a schrieb:


> Lasse mich gerne vom Gegenteil überzeugen, dass man auch mehrere Meter über 35% treten kann (ich schaff es definitiv nicht)


Ab 35% schalt ich immer E-Motor an


----------



## Hammer-Ali (19. April 2017)

KervyN schrieb:


> Ich habe festgestellt, dass radeln, auch wenn es langsamer als schieben ist, weniger anstrengend als schieben ist


Also auf nem Alpencross 1000 und mehr Höhenmeter am Stück, und das teilweise mehrmals am Tag, da freue ich mich auch mal ganz ordinär auf ne Schiebepassage..


----------



## aufgehts (19. April 2017)

fahre seit 4 jahren das bionicon alva 180 mm.
kann das system nur loben...


----------



## sparkfan (19. April 2017)

Keine Ahnung wie ihr fahrt und/oder schiebt und das auch noch vergleicht. Ich habe bis jetzt in allen steilen Passagen, die ich noch gefahren bin, die Wanderer überholt. Auch wenn ich nur noch 3.5-4kmh schnell gefahren bin, die Wanderer habe ich trotzdem überholt. Und sie haben bestimmt bessere (Wander-)Schuhe als ich und dazu noch kein Velo, das sie schieben müssen. An einem steilen Hang ist man auch zu Fuss am Anschlag. Da lauft man nicht mehr locker 5-6kmh.


----------



## aufgehts (19. April 2017)

sparkfan schrieb:


> Ich habe bis jetzt in allen steilen Passagen, die ich noch gefahren bin, die Wanderer überholt. Auch wenn ich nur noch 3.5-4kmh schnell gefahren bin, die Wanderer habe ich trotzdem überholt.



sobald es wirklich steiler wird ist ein wanderer immer schneller, da kein zusatzgewicht vom bike.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sparkfan (19. April 2017)

aufgehts schrieb:


> sobald es wirklich steiler wird ist ein wanderer immer schneller, da kein zusatzgewicht vom bike.



Hab's in der Praxis noch nie erlebt. Nicht mal dort, wo ich nur noch mit 3-4kmh hoch fahren konnte. Hinzu kommt noch, dass bzgl. Energieaufwand Fahrradfahren effizienter ist als Gehen/Laufen. Im Grunde genommen ist Fahrradfahren sogar effizienter als alle anderen Fortbewegungsarten.


----------



## Basti138 (19. April 2017)

> Auch wenn 100% "nur" 45° sind, nimmt man das wenn man oben steht schon annähernd als senkrecht wahr (wurde mir zumindest so erklärt).


Das stimmt! Jedes mal, wenn ich oben stehe und wieder runter will "uuuaaah-ne"
Bin da schon ein paar mal wo hochgekurbelt und kontrolliert am Arsch wieder runtergerutsch und das Bike hinterher 
Ich trage aber relativ oft muss ich zugeben, weils mir bergab zu heftig wird - das ist nicht so meins.
Fahre ehrlichgesagt mit Haken und Riemenpedalen  und die brauche ich auch zwingend.
Mit Klickies traue ich mich nicht, wenn das Bike mal steigt und ich nach hinten absteigen muss.
Mit Flats schaffe ich vieles nicht. Einmal ein kurzes Stück, wo man Dremoment am Hinterrad braucht - und dazu muss ich ziehen können, bzw man kann mit nem schnelleren gang fahren und schafft vieles leichter.
Klickies müsste ich mir erst ne Saison angewöhnen. Hab sogar welche liegen.



> Für mich macht es ab einer bestimmten Steigung eh auch keinen Sinn mehr zu fahren. Dann, wenn ich nämlich schiebend genauso schnell oder gar schneller bin.
> Und das passiert lange vor 35°


Sinn machts nicht, aber Spaß 
Ich fahre auch nicht gerne lange Berge und Anstiege, da drehts mir auch schnell die Zunge ins Vorderrad.
Ich mag eher kurze, spaßige Anstiege.


----------



## Basti138 (19. April 2017)

aufgehts schrieb:


> fahre seit 4 jahren das bionicon alva 180 mm.
> kann das system nur loben...



Das System ist mal voll cool!


----------



## Oldie-Paul (19. April 2017)

Basti138 schrieb:


> Das System ist mal voll cool!


Natürlich! Deswegen fahre ich es ja, damit ich überhaupt noch den berg hoch komme. 
Was in den bergauf diskussionen immer vergessen wird, ist der haftreibungskoeffizient von gummi. Auf asphalt hat er mit 0,9 de höchsten wert. Damit ist bei ~42° endgültig schluss. Auf beton mit 0,65 ist bei 33° ende des mastes. Auf geröll und kalk, erde etc. ist das noch eher der fall. Fahren kann man in diesem grenzbereich aber nicht wirklich. Die pedalkraft (drehmoment) wirkt ja nicht gleichmäßig auf das antriebsrad. Es ergibt sich eine periodische folge von beschleunigungen und verlangsamungen. Bei den beschleunigungen (-> fahrtechnik!) rutsch das antriebsrad durch. Dann haben wir die gleitreibung und damit das ende der vorstellung. Auch anfahren aus dem stand geht dann nicht mehr.
Und das ist unabhängig von geometrie, zusatzgewicht, fahrtechnik und geheimen beschwörungsformeln!


----------



## Hammer-Ali (19. April 2017)

Basti138 schrieb:


> Das System ist mal voll cool!


Voll megacool, abba echt!
Dagegen stinke ich mit meiner absenkbaren Skareb-Gabel, auf die ich ja sooo stolz bin, ja mal so richtig ab.. ^^


----------



## Basti138 (19. April 2017)

Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> Natürlich! Deswegen fahre ich es ja, damit ich überhaupt noch den berg hoch komme.
> Was in den bergauf diskussionen immer vergessen wird, ist der haftreibungskoeffizient von gummi. Auf asphalt hat er mit 0,9 de höchsten wert. Damit ist bei ~42° endgültig schluss. Auf beton mit 0,65 ist bei 33° ende des mastes. Auf geröll und kalk, erde etc. ist das noch eher der fall. Fahren kann man in diesem grenzbereich aber nicht wirklich. Die pedalkraft (drehmoment) wirkt ja nicht gleichmäßig auf das antriebsrad. Es ergibt sich eine periodische folge von beschleunigungen und verlangsamungen. Bei den beschleunigungen (-> fahrtechnik!) rutsch das antriebsrad durch. Dann haben wir die gleitreibung und damit das ende der vorstellung. Auch anfahren aus dem stand geht dann nicht mehr.
> Und das ist unabhängig von geometrie, zusatzgewicht, fahrtechnik und geheimen beschwörungsformeln!



Man kann sogar Stellen fahren, die steiler als 45 Grad sind - mit Anlauf bringst du Energie schon mit. 
Irgendwann ist der Anlauf natürlich aufgebraucht und dann haste hoffentlich ausgeklickt 

Du hast schon recht.
Bin mal mit Anlauf eine Dachschräge hochgelaufen, die hat ziemlich genau 45 Grad.
Oben angekommen bin ich rückwärts wieder runtergerutscht - stehen war nicht möglich.
Das Dach ist fast ebenerdig, die ziegel nicht beschichtet => sehr guter Gripp.
Ich hatte überlegt die Schräge im 30 Gradwinkel schräg zu fahren - habs aber dann nicht gemacht. 
Ich war mir fast sicher, dass ich es zumindest bis zur Hälfte geschafft hätte - aber was dann ?
Problem war auch der Stoß der überlappenden Ziegel.


----------



## Oldie-Paul (19. April 2017)

Basti138 schrieb:


> ...
> Bin mal mit Anlauf eine Dachschräge hochgelaufen, die hat ziemlich genau 45 Grad.
> Oben angekommen bin ich rückwärts wieder runtergerutscht - stehen war nicht möglich.


Wem wolltest du denn da aufs dach steigen?


----------



## Basti138 (20. April 2017)

Schau mal bei dir aufm Dach, ob da Reifenspuren sind


----------



## Oldie-Paul (20. April 2017)

Basti138 schrieb:


> Schau mal bei dir aufm Dach, ob da Reifenspuren sind


Wenn ich dich jetzt frage, ob man mit deinen nobby nick mein dach hochkommt, können wir einen schönen glaubenskrieg vom zaune brechen.


----------



## aufgehts (20. April 2017)

meine erfahrung,
je nach gewicht vom bike ,untergrund,grip vom reifen,übersetzung, geo, --biss--
wird es spätestens ab 20 % kritisch.
mal kurz 100 meter bei 25% hochpressen geht auch,
dann ist bei mir aber tutti... ok mein bock hat 16,1 kg ---180mm enduro-fully
mit nem 11 kg bike geht sicherlich  mehr bzw deutlich länger.
trotzdem ist irgendwo zwischen 25% und 30 % der punkt erreicht,
wo schieben  effektiver und schneller ist.

grad auf langen touren ( 1200-1500 hömes )
alpines gelände mit anschliesender technischer abfahrt,
steig ich lieber rechtzeitig ab und schieb.
will ja nicht völlig platt oben ankommen.
die abfahrt braucht ja schlieslich auch noch --körner--und konzentration.
vom bergsteigen / skitouren bin ich zügiges hochlaufen gewohnt.

ob das nun an meinem ollen 26 zoll bike liegt---am alter--unvermögen--


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hammer-Ali (21. April 2017)

Also ich verzichte zumeist aus Faulheit aufs Absenken der Gabel bergauf. Hab auf meiner Hausrunde einen kurzen recht steilen und holprigen Singletrail bergauf, den ich nie fahrend geschafft habe. Irgendwann wurde das Vorderrad immer zu leicht und ich kippte nach der Hälfte des Anstiegs in einer Seite weg. Letzte Woche hab ich es dann erstmals mit abgesenkter Gabel probiert und habe es so auf Anhieb geschafft. Das Vorderrad lag so viel ruhiger.


----------



## Basti138 (21. April 2017)

Wenn ich die Gabel absenke, rutscht mir das Hinterrad durch und der Lenkwinkel wird steiler - das Bike fährt sich so voll komisch


----------



## Aldi1979 (21. April 2017)

Nach vielen Anregungen hier habe ich es geschafft die Steigung hochzufahren .
Ich habe festgestellt wenn man das Gewicht vorn und hinten gleichmäßig verteilt geht's ganz gut muß nur ganzschön strampeln.


----------



## Basti138 (21. April 2017)

Wenn du strampeln musst, ist das ein Zeichen, dass du die Kraft auf die Strecke bringst 
Wenns mal nicht klappt, lass dich nicht frusten, man ist schnell fertig und dann klappst erst recht nicht.
Probiers einfach wann anders nochmal.


----------



## Hammer-Ali (21. April 2017)

Basti138 schrieb:


> Wenn ich die Gabel absenke, rutscht mir das Hinterrad durch und der Lenkwinkel wird steiler - das Bike fährt sich so voll komisch


Das Gefühl kenne ich auch, allerdings nur wenn es noch nicht sonderlich steil ist.


----------



## Oldie-Paul (21. April 2017)

Basti138 schrieb:


> ...
> Bin mal mit Anlauf eine Dachschräge hochgelaufen, die hat ziemlich genau 45 Grad.
> Oben angekommen bin ich rückwärts wieder runtergerutscht - stehen war nicht möglich.
> ... Ich hatte überlegt die Schräge im 30 Gradwinkel schräg zu fahren - habs aber dann nicht gemacht.


Das fällt mir erst jetzt auf: Schräg zur diretissima bring nichts außer weniger anstrengung, wenn es denn geht. Rutschen oder nicht  hängt nur von der steilheit (winkel) der falllinie ab. Da rutscht du dann mit dem bike in schrägstellung runter.


----------



## Basti138 (21. April 2017)

Ja, wegen der Anstrengung. Bzw man wird mit Anlauf weniger schnell gebremst - oder andersgesagt, der Gang, den man für den Anlauf braucht, ist für gerade zu dick. Schalten ist in der kurzen Zeit unmöglich.
Und es ist angenehmer schräg zu stürzen, man lässt sich einfach gegen die Schräge fallen, das Bike liegt auf dem Oberschenkel, mit bisschen Glück gehts kratzfrei.
Ansonsten nach hinten absteigen, das Bike an einer Hand am Lenker hochhalten, sich umdrehen, die Schräge runterlaufen und das Bike hinterherschleifen 
In dem Fall wäre ich samt Bike wieder runtergepurzelt keine Frage


----------



## lordad (23. April 2017)

Erstaunlich was man hier so liest 
Sind ja mal ganz andere Erfahrungen von Basti als die , die ich selber gemacht habe.

1.) Ich kann noch Sachen zu Fuß mit Bike hoch , die ich weder auf dem  Bike, noch zu Fuß alleine hochkommen würde.
Das Bike mit beiden Bremsen gezogen gibt mir quasi halt nicht wieder rückwärts runter zu rutschen.
So kann man sich langsam Stück für Stück hocharbeiten
Alleine zu Fuß keine Chance
Hochfahren müsste man 700watt + treten... auch keine Chance das mehr als 2-3 Meter zu schaffen.

2.)  Ich kann auf jedenfall Sachen runterfahren , die man bei weitem weder hochfahren kann , noch hochlaufen.
Steile Sachen runterfahren ist eigentlich ziemlich einfach , solange man keine Kurve fahren muss.
Is auch dann echt egal ob es gefühlt fast senkrecht runtergeht.  Laut Strava 43% Gefälle ... aber wenn man oben steht siehts echt aus wie 90c .

Eigentlich kann man das gar nicht nicht schaffen... solange es nur geradeaus geht macht das Bike alles von alleine

3.) 45%   fährt man aus meiner Erfahrung vielleicht mal 1-2 Meter hoch .... wenn man noch einigen restschwung hat.  Treten kann man das nicht ! Wären wie gesagt 700Watt + nötig  und wer das längere Zeit treten kann , der darf sich gerne beim XC World Cup melden.

4.) Noch gar nicht eingegangen wurde auf die Linienwahl.  Ich finde eine saubere Linie berghoch ist das A und O.
Bei sehr steilen Passagen ist dass bei mir 99% ob ich es schaffe hochzufahren oder nicht


----------



## Basti138 (24. April 2017)

> Alleine zu Fuß keine Chance


Du kannst den 4x4 Mode einschalten 

Ich finds immer lustig, wenn Leute mit Klickschuhen nen Hang runterrutschen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sparkfan (24. April 2017)

@lordad: Verwechselst du gelegentlich Grad und Prozent?


----------



## Oldie-Paul (24. April 2017)

lordad schrieb:


> ... 4.) Noch gar nicht eingegangen wurde auf die Linienwahl.  Ich finde eine saubere Linie berghoch ist das A und O. Bei sehr steilen Passagen ist dass bei mir 99% ob ich es schaffe hochzufahren oder nicht


Wenn die kraft nachlässt, wird die linienwahl ein zufallsereignis. 


> 3.) Wären wie gesagt 700Watt + nötig  ...


In der praxis ja, prinzipiell nein. Es kommt drauf an, wie schnell du fährst. Leistung ist aufgebracht energie/zeit, also im wesentlichen der gefahrene höhenunterschied pro zeit.


----------



## lordad (24. April 2017)

sparkfan schrieb:


> @lordad: Verwechselst du gelegentlich Grad und Prozent?



laut Strava sind es an der Stelle die ich meine durchschnittlich 43% Gefälle.... auf ca 10 Meter
Sieht aber wenn man oben steht aus , als ob es senkrecht runter geht 

Ich weiss nun nicht wie zuverlässig Strava ist..... was sowas angeht.
An sich sind 43%  ja nur  23Grad.....
So sieht es aber definitiv absolut nicht aus....

Denke evtl ist Strava da unzuverlässig


----------



## sparkfan (24. April 2017)

@lordad: Deswegen frage ich. 23° sind auch über mehr als 10m und ohne Anlauf machbar. Ist zwar alles andere als einfach, aber es geht. K.A. wie Strava zu diesen Werten kommt. Wenn's aufgrund von GPS Werten berechnet wird, dann ...


----------



## Aldi1979 (24. April 2017)

Zitat von @lordad
4.) Noch gar nicht eingegangen wurde auf die Linienwahl.  Ich finde eine saubere Linie berghoch ist das A und O.
Bei sehr steilen Passagen ist dass bei mir 99% ob ich es schaffe hochzufahren oder nicht[/QUOTE]



Linienwahl klingt ja nicht schlecht wenn einen breiten Weg hat aber meistens im Wald ist es ja schon gut wenn man mal 1bis 1,5 Meter hat und dann ist es immer noch ein Waldweg und keine Straße.


----------



## scratch_a (24. April 2017)

Für die richtige Linie können schon paar cm entscheidend sein, da braucht es keinen breiten Weg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aldi1979 (24. April 2017)

Eine Linienwahl ist für mich wenn ich mir aussuchen kann wo ich fahre aber wenn man keinen Spielraum hat kann man nicht von Linienwahl sprechen würde denken.Aber sieht ja auch jeder ein bisschen anders.


----------



## Basti138 (24. April 2017)

Ich tue mich mim Starrbike immer total schwer. Damit bleibe ich echt bei jedem Kieselstein oder Wurzel hängen, schmaler Lenker, tiefes Cockpit... und dann die wepsige Eigenfrequenz von der Starrgabel.
Das Fullie bleibt ruhig und es ist viel leichter Gleichgewicht zu halten, auch wenn das Hinterrad mal kurz durchrutscht.


----------



## aufgehts (24. April 2017)

Basti138 schrieb:


> auch wenn das Hinterrad mal kurz durchrutscht.



dann ist im steilen SOFORT ende


----------



## lordad (24. April 2017)

Aldi1979 schrieb:


> Zitat von @lordad
> 4.) Noch gar nicht eingegangen wurde auf die Linienwahl.  Ich finde eine saubere Linie berghoch ist das A und O.
> Bei sehr steilen Passagen ist dass bei mir 99% ob ich es schaffe hochzufahren oder nicht





> Linienwahl klingt ja nicht schlecht wenn einen breiten Weg hat aber meistens im Wald ist es ja schon gut wenn man mal 1bis 1,5 Meter hat und dann ist es immer noch ein Waldweg und keine Straße.



Ähm , ne ich meine jetzt tatsächlich auch wenn man nur  1,5 Meter platz hat... denn oft macht 10cm zu weit links oder rechts schon einen deutlichen Unterschied , gerade im Wald ,wenn bergauf auch Wurzeln, Furchen oder Steine sind.
Linienwahl auf der Straße berghoch ?

Ne ich meine explizit Wald... und da ist bei mir selbst die Linienwahl , und wenn es nur 10cm links oder rechts sind maßgeblich entscheidend für Erfolg oder Misserfolg beim klettern.


----------

